# Cub Cadet Deck Help



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Cub Cadet 1450 that I purchased. The tractor came with a 44" deck that needs new pulleys. I have bought the new pulleys, but cannot get the old ones off. The old ones are definetly not usable as they are rusted around the sides. I was able to get the whole mandrel/bearing assembly off the deck. If anyone can tell me how I might be able to get these pulleys off my 44" Cub Cadet Deck, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Since theyre off the deck, if you have acess to a vise , id mount them in there- soak them liberally with PB blaster or rust buster - since those arent any good, id drill 2 holes thru the pullies ( if there arent any) and use a steering wheel puller to get them off- be careful of the mandrel threads and not to damage them. You might have to keep spraying and tapping the puller with a hammer to break them free. Make sure there isnt an allen head bolt holding them on either underneath the pulley.

Unless the pulleys are totally rotted out ( like chunks missing) , i cant see why they cant be reused- ive had plenty of rusty pullies that i cleaned up and reused.


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for the advice bud. Ill have to try that and let you know how it works. 

The pullies do have some chunks missing. I tried to use them just to see how everything was workin and stuff and as soon as i flipped the switch for the PTO, it threw the belt. I think the only savable pulley is the idler pulley- the rest are shot.


----------



## ssettje (Dec 4, 2010)

*Heat*

Pulling it off is good advice. If it is still stuck try heating the pulley with a small torch to expand it away from the shaft. Tap is with a hammer as you continue to pull on it. A helper would be good to have as they can tap while you turn the puller.

:usa:


----------

